# Dynaudio System 340 3-way components



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am selling these for a co-worker of mine. Everything tested great, but the tweeters appear to have started to melt the domes?!!! They sounded great when removed and during my quick test bench demo as well as testing well with my Dayton WT3, but I want to disclose everything. Also, one of the midranges has two additional mounting holes drilled through the plastic and the foam pole vent covers for the 7's have disintegrated. The crossovers have never been used because a custom set was made to the Dynaudio X-362 specs and used for competition and there are two sets of woofer grills that are also new and unused. First link is mine and second one I just spotted is someone elses link. Additional pics and details available if needed.

Thanks for looking!

Mine: Dynaudio System 340 3-way component set with grills and x-overs | eBay

Some other dudes: Dynaudio 3 way car audio component set | eBay


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

My auction ends tomorrow night, so hopefully these speakers go to someone on here.


----------

